# Friday (the 13th!)



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Today this....


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

At the moment this










Nice and small with a very nice smell.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, just love the Breitling B1 Jon







What kind of movement does it use?

Still this one after all its buddies were sold off!

Not to worry though, another pal will join him soon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Not sure of the exact designation of the B1 movt - but its Breitlings SuperQuartz something or other, yeah i know my stuff me!









I love your MM Hakim... im sure im gonna love his friend when it arrives... Spring Drive?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Spring Drive







I wish!









Nope its another Seiko model


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> Spring Drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was only playin...


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Wearing this today......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Now thats nice - bet Mr Hawk hasnt got one of those (yet)...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've been wearing this cheap and cheerful Vostok 'Troika' for the last seven days







.

I like the 'gunmetal' coloured case and the dial which is embossed with little 'Boctok' B symbols







.

I can't be bothered to adjust the date though







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Kzawilin said:


> Wearing this today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JonW said:


> Now thats nice - bet Mr Hawk hasnt got one of those (yet)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crikey!







No I haven't









Please tell me what it is (for the Photo Gallery as well); is it modern, old, never seen one of those! Very different.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That B1 is very nice Jon!!









Doxa hybrid for me this morning....










But later today Im off to the Motorsport show at the NEC so will probably change to the '19' carbon


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

This for me today.










I really like the explorer styling especially with Roys tan ostrich strap, it gives it kind of a vintage feel.









Please excuse the size of the photo, 2.5 x 1.9 inches at the lowest quality and its still huge, am I doing something drastically wrong?























Tonight, probably the Doxa 600T Pro, but you all know what one of those looks like.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This morning, this:










I'll be switching to one of these for a meeting this afternoon:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Start work in a few minutes so my trusty beater.










Roy's Pic.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Now thats nice - bet Mr Hawk hasnt got one of those (yet)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, very original. the case is so much more "naturally digital" than normal direct reads.

I love the idea of direct reads but most of them seem to me to be just isolated numbers on an empty watchface. This one seems so much more elegant.

G10 today as I am doing some painting, but once Ive finished and if the new strap has arrived, I think i will wear me 10 quid jan sales Slava. ive only worn it once sofar and the cardboard strap nearly killed me ;-)

cheers

Andy


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm starting the day with the *Sekonda Strela 3017* and most likely switching later to the *Poljot Strela*










Still fascinated by the Sekonda and its timekeeping etc,etc - as far as I can tell it is 44/45 years old (approx 1963 based on Serial No.) and still going strong................Haven't managed to date the Poljot yet!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

1950 bumper auto


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Fortis Flieger Automatic for me today.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

My latest arrival *Orient M-Force 200m - CEX04001Y0 *









Thanks to Mac for persuading me what a great watch it is for the money and to Garry for his excellent review which convinced me that Mac was right







. I'd also like to say thanks to Roy for superb service as usual


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got this one on today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

CWC Royal Navy diver for me this morning


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This Strela 3017 is glued to my wrist.... I think its liking the cold russian weather we're having at the moment...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also a bit of Russian today


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Start work in a few minutes so my trusty beater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those, a most excellent watch, i have a lot worse to use as beaters


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Having another *`multi-watch`* day, wearing the ones that have arrived so far this week









So at the moment on the left, dropped off by the postie an hour ago from Ebay (please excuse the crap photo







) ...

*UMF Ruhla,unjeweled UMF 24 Movement, Made In GDR *


















Who needs an expensive Hamilton to get a fancy dial









On the right and fast becoming a favourite ( another crap photo







)....

*HMT `JAWAN` W10, 17 Jewels Made in India*


















This afternoon when I go to work it`ll be this on the left....

Well smart









*Seiko-Yao `5` 21 Jewel 7S26A.*


















And this subtle item on the right







.....

*Invicta Ghost Diver `2300`, Miyota 21 Jewel, 8200 Series.*


















Still no sign of the Poljot chrono









I recon the post have sent it the wrong way round the globe via Japan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ricster said:


> My latest arrival *Orient M-Force 200m - CEX04001Y0 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to have been of help, nice photo`s, seeing them makes think maybe I should have got a yellow one to go with my blue and Orange, mind you I`d* really* like to get a green one


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

This one for me today..


















Not been off my wrist since early December. I can't say enough good things about this watch. The quality is outstanding, and the timekeeping astonishing. Mine is +3 seconds after about 6 weeks. The overall dimensions (and crown) are divisions above 5's, (as much as I like them), and the whole watch feels at least three times more expensive than the $260USD purchase price. Elsewhere these are praised as being like a "baby" GS - and I kid you not that in many ways its very much the equal of my datejust. I can only imagine how lovely Pauls GS must be if this is anything to go by.

Rich


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This for me again, I have to wear it on a Friday as I'm short of other pics at the mo.









Fed up of it now









Metal Andy, what's your opinion of the Alpha, I have thought about getting one as a fun watch.


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Kzawilin said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this today......
> ...


It's a couple of years old. It appears to have a japanese movement in it (looked like a Citizen movement when i changed the battery), it appears to be unbranded but i just liked the look of it.

It has a chrome plated case and the original strap is highly polished chrome plate. I replaced the strap with a nice leather item from Roy, it adds a nice bit of contrast. I found the original strap made it too flashy.

Reading the time took some getting use to!!! Its very odd.

When i get a chance i will take a couple of photos with the original strap on


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hawk - can your name be changed to Electro-novelty like the watch?


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Griff said:


> 1950 bumper auto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Griff,

Now I like this one







Something about the styling and the heavy case.

Very nice









Dave...


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Another rarely worn Seiko, Bellmatic with a fab blue/gold dial this time.

D.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

hakim said:


> Wow, just love the Breitling B1 Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same but on bracelet


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Shaky said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > 1950 bumper auto
> ...


It's still up for sale at Â£175


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Mac, you seem to be wearing a lot less watches this Friday than last. 14 wasnt it







Fancied a rest I suppose


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

this one today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Hi Mac, you seem to be wearing a lot less watches this Friday than last. 14 wasnt it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m working, no one notices or really bothers if I wear two watches but if I kept going off to change them they`d soon be on to me


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

End of the week watch me and the shark two old farts together.


















Martin


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Been wearing an AeroWatch auto chrono for the last couple of weeks. I don't have a pic at present, but it is identical in every way bar the name to this:










cheers

Dave


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> End of the week watch me and the shark two old farts together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did B'ling produce the Shark model Martin?


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Still wearing this


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

"When did B'ling produce the Shark model Martin?"

Truth is John i do not know but mine is 10 years old and in the flesh not to "blingy"is that a word?

Hope you and the "son of bling" are well

Martin

PS Want to sell an Airman?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

i've had a very nice seiko on since it arrived yesterday (from fleabay)

sorry can't post pic's since the 'puter got infected







(i'm hoping my eldest lad will sort it tomorrow), anyhow, it has a blue dial/inner bezel with white (luminova?) numerals at 3 6 9 and12, day/date & crown are at 4 o'clock.

it has the 7s26 movement and display back and wasn't going when i got it, it had been dropped and the orange second hand had become trapped under the minute hand but started as soon as it was removed.

with the second hand refitted, i'm surprised that it has kept excellent time against the citizen eco-drive (thanks rich) since yesterday (11am)and am really well chuffed with it









john.

ps, there are some really gorgeous watches and excellent pic's in this thread!!.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mart broad said:


> End of the week watch me and the shark two old farts together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve only seen one other Breitling Shark, this one which belongs to my friend Andy.










[b









He did offer to sell it to me last year but I wasn`t keen on it so declined, I rather like it now









However he`s not sure he wants to sell it
















It did and still does have a problem in that you can only adjust the hands by turning them anticlockwise as (if I remember correctly) the crown slips when attempting them clockwise









Everything else works ok, the date can be manually adjusted, the auto movement can be handwound and it keeps good time, the mineral crystal does have some scratches and could be changed and the case has some marks but nothing serious.

The trouble is I gather you have to send Breitlings back to the manufacturer for repairs and this can be expensive









I wonder how much you might pay for one of these, they don`t seem to appear when doing a google search or on Ebay









I couldn`t afford it at the moment anyway but it would be interesting to know a possible value









Of course the leather strap would have to go


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Mach,

The only other one i have seen for sale apart from the "Bay" is on the site of a gentleman north of London by the name of Neil,asking a fiver short of Â£600.00.

I figure that for an old bird like this a good punt around should find a repairer rather than B'ling who charge a fortune.I have the bracelet for mine again to buy seperatly an absolute bloody rip off.

I wanted a white face watch that was not to "flash" and this one does it and the marks are amplified by the camera.

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d forgotten about that one Martin thanks, re getting them serviced AFAIK Brietling won`t let anyone else have the spares therefore forcing people to send their watches back to the company









Anyway Andy`s lent it to me for a few days and I really don`t like leather










So I`ve swopped it temporarily for a spare one of Roy`s rubbers









Much better looking IMHO









I think one of the reasons I wasn`t so keen on it last year is because it was on it`s original bracelet and I think the dial needs a dark strap to complement it









Please excuse the crap photo


----------

